
Tell HN: Techonology is making politicians look stupid and they're angry - floobyhoob
In an increasing number of ways, encryption, broadband,?others? Technology is making politicians look and feel stupid because they can&#x27;t control the outcomes.<p>Politicians set Technology policies, and those policies fail hard.<p>Technology resists politics all on its own and that&#x27;s not somegthing politicians like or understand.<p>Politicians depend on words, and manipulation of words, and retelling stories in ways that suit them.<p>Trouble is that encryption follows the laws of mathematics, and broadband speeds can&#x27;t be talked up.<p>That makes politicians both look stupid and feel mad that they look stupid.<p>So the politicians will fight back, by atyacking the tech companies, who, in their feeble minds, they will blame for the realities of when tech meets talk.<p>Here the battle starts.
======
sharemywin
-Copyright protection -DMCA -Net Neutrality

Are all created by politicians. Which creates the eco-system that tech lives
in.

Also, politicians were hired to do the will of the people. If they fail it's
up to us as citizens to hold them accountable for their actions.

The problem is people think technology is good. Technology is amoral. It's a
tool. People choose how to use technology for good or bad. Same with science,
economics, statistics or "law making" for that matter.

